
Vine co-founder Colin Kroll found dead - boffinism
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-46586518
======
exogeny
Before this thread gets sidetracked talking about HQ's viability or whatever,
let's start with the obvious: my thoughts are with his family and friends in
what must be an awful, heartbreaking time.

Startups are hard.

